
Top 7 algorithms for scientific computing, data analysis and machine learning - netgate
https://itbook.store/books/9781789806076
======
masonic
Every submit for this site is just a daily ad for Amazon affiliate linked
books (tag=itbook.store-20)

New ads are submitted most days.

There is no "store". Even the descriptions are ripped from other retailers'
pages.

